# How much to finish her off (the new build, that is)?



## benzy (Nov 21, 2007)

My eBay gotton G-ride is near completion. I just need the Shimano 105 shifters, derailleurs and brakes cabled and adjusted. How much is a fair price considering I buy the cables and housing from the shop? And, can one recommend a shop in the east to south bay? 

Thanks,
Benzy


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I guess it depends on where in the South/East Bay you are. If you're in the Walnut Creek, Concord area there are a couple. Over the years I've gotten pretty good service at Pleasant Hill Cycle Center-

http://www.pleasanthillcyclery.com/


Mike's Bikes is almost next door- two doors away, I believe, but it doesn't appear to associated with the Mike's Bikes that is a Bay Area chain. I've also had good service at the Encina Bicycle Center on Ygnacio Valley Road in Walnut Creek.


----------



## benzy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Cal. I'm a bit south in Fremont. Mike's in Palo Alto was on my short list. 

Do you think $20 labor per component is in the ballpark for this kind of work? I ask, because the only shop I have contacted quoted $150 plus the price of cables, which seems a bit excessive. 

Thanks,
Benzy


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but I think $150 might be a bit pricey to install and adjust 4 cables- of course they do have to make their money somewhere and you didn't buy the bike from them. Call around, but remember, the Bay Area is an expensive place to live so anyone doing labor is going to charge for it.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

benzy, 

no friends with a bike workstand and a pair of cable cutters? $150 is outrageous - even you do have to support a shop. I would offer to help since I am located in Sunnyvale, but I don't offer any guarantees with my work :^)


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Calmar in Santa Clara is a good place with a fair price for work. James will make sure you're satisfied.
Wheel Away in Campbell is another good place.

Sun Bike in Fremont was the least expensive among the shops with good reviews when I needed a bike build, but I have no direct experience with them.

Or check shop reviews on Yelp and mtbr.com, call them and ask for the quote.


----------



## benzy (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going to see how far I can get on my own. I do have a stand and tools, but with my experience limited mountain bikes, I was a bit reluctant -specifically, the duel control levers and the fact that I really have no clue how to operate them let alone adjust them. 

I want to get this bike built and ridden before a charity ride on Feb 10, so I'll seek help on the wrenching forum if I run into trouble.


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

benzy my man. I am in Fremont too and highly recommend the REI store by Automall and Fremont Blvd. or if you really need help now, just holler my way and we'll hook up. I got the tools and I can show you how's it done but you have to do the work.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

benzy, give the Bicycle Garage a try. The only real bike shop left in Fremont, REI is too busy doing skis right now...:thumbsup: But seriously, the labor job will be 15$ per adjustment. Hop onto 880 get off on thornton & make a right. They'll be on the left hand side in a shopping center.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

*wrong town*

btw, sun is in milpitas


----------

